# Cold Air Intake?



## Duck (9 mo ago)

Can anybody point me in the right direction on where I can find a cold air intake for my 2017 Versa S? I’ve been looking around but all I can find is Sentra intakes.


----------



## k87n (10 mo ago)

Did your try injen or k&n websites, maybe eBay..


----------



## mollychopps2 (9 mo ago)

k87n said:


> Did your try injen or k&n websites, maybe eBay..


i try


----------



## k87n (10 mo ago)

mollychopps2 said:


> i try


The cheaper is the better...


----------

